# Gyeon Wetcoat - Not too chuffed



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

But it is probably me.......
I usually use my resin filter and let the cars dry on a final rinse and so far on both my black Subaru and white Audi have come up nicely. I have just bought a liter of wetcoat and applied it with no dwell time at all. Then washed off with jet wash and resin filter. On drying both cars have very heavy water spots.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

You have to dry wet coat.

I spray the whole car with wet coat, and then power wash it all off, starting at the same point I started with WC. Then I towel dry... If I Don't fry, I get white streaks everywhere.

Results and durability is great though, once dried.

Gaz.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I have used it 4-5 times now since getting my water filter, many many times previous to getting this. I pressure wash wet coat off after applying. I then do a final rinse using the filter and hose just and have no problems with even the smallest of water spots.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Edited for accuracy


ICBM said:


> I ignored the instructions and have incurred a problem so I started a thread with a title slating a product.


Instructions FYI:


> GYEON Q2M WETCOAT comes pre-diluted to the correct strength for safe exterior use, and should be applied to completely clean, wet surfaces at the end of your usual wash process. For best results, spray GYEON Q2M WETCOAT onto all exterior surfaces as thinly and evenly as possible (as an approximate guide you should be able to treat an average-sized car using around 100 ml of product) and then leave it to dwell for 2-3 minutes before rinsing it off thoroughly at high pressure (the use of a pressure washer is recommended). Working from the bottom of the car upwards (to help fill-in any missed bits), be sure to rinse away every last trace of residue and then towel the car dry, or else rinse it again with filtered water if you intend to leave it to dry naturally. If you find yourself using too much product try misting each panel just a couple of times and then spread the product as thinly and evenly as possible using a fresh wash mitt (soak it with warm water first). To help maintain the effect, use GYEON Q2M BATHE+ every time you wash your car.


Do it properly and let us know how you get on.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanoman said:


> Edited for accuracy
> 
> Instructions FYI:
> 
> Do it properly and let us know how you get on.


I will. Thank you.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay. Numpty mode dropped and read the instructions.

The spotting caused by my incorrect use of the wetcaoat was a bugger to remove and had to use some cleaner to get them off. I then applied as suggested and patted dry. Oh yes....It works wonders. So much so that it really shows how bad the Subaru paint now is. Its done 100k and is 9 years old.
But the overall glow from the black paint where good is excellent. It was waxed with 845 a few weeks ago but after the clean and re-wax followed by the wetcoat...superb. I also was more frugal with it this time.

One word of warning. The Mrs had to drop my daughter off about 10 mins after I cleaned the car. This meant that the water hiding in the wing mirrors etc was blown down the side of the car and had some wetcoat still present. Again this has left some hard spots. This is entirely my fault and the product really is excellent. Just make sure you read the instructions.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info I was searching and came across this thread just finished using wet coat and I did pat dry. Just out of curiosity how much do you think you used?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

A detailer friend of mine had been on about this stuff for a while and bearing in mind he has 10 odd years experience he was genuinely surprised by it. 

Anyway, yesterday he said he was washing his own car so if I was free to pop over and he'd do my Megane Trophy. Anyway the car is under a couple of layers of Britemax Extreme Elements which is holding up nicely and sheeting well. 

So, washed the car and before drying he wanted to show me this Wetcoat product. 

I was pretty bloody impressed I must say. To watch it spray onto a panel like a quick detailer/drying aid, then see the water hit it and instantly bead up like it had a fresh coat of wax was genuinely impressive. 

I am definitely going to be adding this to my detailing routine from now on. Even to aid drying it's an awesome product let alone adding protection.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> A detailer friend of mine had been on about this stuff for a while and bearing in mind he has 10 odd years experience he was genuinely surprised by it.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday he said he was washing his own car so if I was free to pop over and he'd do my Megane Trophy. Anyway the car is under a couple of layers of Britemax Extreme Elements which is holding up nicely and sheeting well.
> 
> ...


If you're going to use it regularly the check out car chem hydro coat. £8.99 for 250ml which makes 10litres so goes much further at less than the price of 500ml wet coat


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> A detailer friend of mine had been on about this stuff for a while and bearing in mind he has 10 odd years experience he was genuinely surprised by it.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday he said he was washing his own car so if I was free to pop over and he'd do my Megane Trophy. Anyway the car is under a couple of layers of Britemax Extreme Elements which is holding up nicely and sheeting well.
> 
> ...


How much did you use? I used a 1/3 of the bottle, so getting 3 washes out of a £15 product seems quite steep, unless I overly applied which is possible


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll be totally honest, I don't know exactly although I suspect it was a fair bit as well. 

That said if the beading stays for the next couple of washes it shouldn't be needed every single time. 

My friend buys it in bulk though so I'd be inclined to do the same when I get my own personal stash.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

sonny said:


> How much did you use? I used a 1/3 of the bottle, so getting 3 washes out of a £15 product seems quite steep, unless I overly applied which is possible


I think you are using too much. I have the £15 bottle and have used it about 8 times since Xmas time. It still is about 1/5th full.

I don't use it every week, I don't see the point. I use it about once every 3 or 4 weeks. On top of Gyeon Prime


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information, without seeing it being applied or some general guidance I suppose its very easy to over apply.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just look for the youtube videos of the carpro or tac ones as its all the same product.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gave this stuff a try on my girlfriends car which has literally no product on it at all so once washed had no sheeting or beading....



















To give you a background, I had used Citrus Pre-Wash, pressure washed and washed with Born to be Mild and a microfibre wash mitt. Car was then rinsed and sprayed with Wetcoat, pressure washer then used to 'activate' the product. Low and behold, beading like it's got a fresh coat of wax!




























I can honestly say that this stuff is a bit of a miracle product, first one I've heard people comment on that's totally lived up the the hype.

Oh and in terms of usage, I went through about 1/3 of a bottle on two cars. First time I've applied it myself though so I suspect I was over generous.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It works best rinising off with a PW I have noticed .


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I noticed it beading more when the water hit it although my initial experience of if was rinsing if with a hose and it seemed very good then. I vote pressure washer to rinse.


----------



## wat (Nov 5, 2014)

How does this compare to the similarly applied Nanolex product?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

wat said:


> How does this compare to the similarly applied Nanolex product?


It'll be the same product most probably.

Are these dilute able? As the TAC water glass is 1:3, so 500ml is 2l. Makijg it more cost effective.

I do think these are awesome products, people always go on about spray on and leave lsps and this sort of thing is if you have a water filter. But as these products were originally designed for carwash machines iirc, then it could be the product that gets sprayed on your car at the drive through swirl machine.


----------

